# Fuel emissions evap canister



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

School me on the fuel emissions evaporator canister. I need one for my 72 and bought one on Ebay used. If the charcoal needs to be replaced, the canister can be opened to do this, can it not? Also, the bottom of the one I received has the bottom open to the filter bag, if you will, but has a molded bar strap in the bottom of canister to keep it in. I always thought these were sealed enclosed, even the bottom. Is this normal?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

cross pattern on the bottom with exposed filter is correct


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

